# Woodhall Spa (Hotchkin)



## Fish (Jul 6, 2016)

I have just booked myself to play in the 125th Anniversary Mens Singles Stableford Competition on the Hotchkin course at Woodhall Spa on August 2nd at 11.30, it's in 3-balls so please feel free to add your name next to mine if you wish, Â£50  :thup:

http://www.woodhallspagolf.com/visitoropen.php?compid=4713&stage=teetime


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 6, 2016)

See comment on am:am thread


----------



## Fish (Jul 8, 2016)

Still 2 places next to mine at 11.30, starting to feel unloved


----------



## Grieve14 (Jul 12, 2016)

Tempted with this if I can get the time off work


----------



## Fish (Jul 12, 2016)

Grieve14 said:



			Tempted with this if I can get the time off work
		
Click to expand...

Did you book, if not, there's  still 1 space available on my tee time.


----------



## Grieve14 (Jul 12, 2016)

Fish said:



			Did you book, if not, there's  still 1 space available on my tee time.
		
Click to expand...

Not yet just checking to see if my mate wanted to play first, I had it ticked ready to book so think there is still 2 places next to you.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 12, 2016)

That's my dad's birthday. Decisions, decisions... 


Fish said:



			I have just booked myself to play in the 125th Anniversary Mens Singles Stableford Competition on the Hotchkin course at Woodhall Spa on August 2nd at 11.30, it's in 3-balls so please feel free to add your name next to mine if you wish, Â£50  :thup:

http://www.woodhallspagolf.com/visitoropen.php?compid=4713&stage=teetime

Click to expand...


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 13, 2016)

That's me booked in for 11:30


----------



## Fish (Jul 13, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			That's me booked in for 11:30
		
Click to expand...

Great stuff Bri &#128077;

Come on then, who wants to take up the other space to play with the Sorcerer & his Apprentice &#128540;&#127948;&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 13, 2016)

Fish said:



			Great stuff Bri &#55357;&#56397;

Come on then, who wants to take up the other space to play with the Sorcerer & his Apprentice &#55357;&#56860;&#55356;&#57292;&#9971;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

Bri's a lot younger then you, how did he become the Sorcerer before you


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 13, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			That's me booked in for 11:30
		
Click to expand...

Oi, get your home club sorted!

I am watching you!


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 13, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Oi, get your home club sorted!

I am watching you!
		
Click to expand...

Job's been with both Secs for a week. Joined Murcar last Tuesday, and also emailed Wynyard...:ears: ... where I'm still a member


----------



## Birchy (Jul 13, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Oi, get your home club sorted!

I am watching you!
		
Click to expand...

Bunny boiler


----------

